# Bale holder/Highland cows



## Mike Fronczak (Sep 18, 2012)

We bought a bale holder from tractor supply (ussual galvanized $ 150ish one), it has worked fine for almost a year.  In the last two days all three of our full grown cows have gotten their heads stuck in it, two required our help in getting their head out.  We took the bale holder out for now before we got injured trying to help them or they hurt themselves.  When I say stuck I'm not meaning an hour, I'm meaning I let them try to get out 1/2 day on their own before I helped them get free.  Not sure what changed other than maybe their horns have grown a bit, we have used the same bale holder, hay, etc. right along.  Any imput as to a round bale holder for highlands ?


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 18, 2012)

i dont have much experience with cows, but i think it gets tricky with any horned animal. for almost a year i had a hay feeder in for my sheep (jacob sheep with horns) made of 2x4 wire, never had any problems except for when i finally did. she got her horn so stuck somehow if i didnt find her she surely would have broken it off or been stuck there til morning. feeder came right out. seems like theres very few safe feeders when it comes to horned animals. the risk of them eventually getting hung up is much greater.

only thing i can suggest is what we did before we got a round bale feeder for the horses.. i built a square out of 2x4s and put it on 4x4 legs and it was heavy, but i could usually get it up and over the bale myself. if you make it real sturdy and use many long screws it may hold up a while. my horses can be very destructive so they did pull it apart a time or two. i think for cows you might use 2x6's and lag bolts or something.

maybe theres a better way? im sure someone else with horned cows or animals will have suggestions. we built those 'feeders' mainly because we couldnt afford to buy hay rings at the time. but im thinking if they did get hung up at least they could break the wood and get free, which i would prefer over trying to untangle them from a metal hay ring and risk getting hurt..

good luck!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 23, 2012)

You aren't the 1st to have problems with a TSC bale holder.
Look for one made like one of the bale feeders at the following link:

http://www.bairdgate.com/products/roundbale_feeders.shtml

They might get hung up a little but they can usually get themselves out.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 21, 2012)

So to update.
We have a heifer coming into heat (see other thread), & had to buy a second feeder.  The first one I modified, with mixed results.  This is the new holder we bought.  I'm  putting it in with the mature cows, the older feeder will go in with her & a steer, neither have larger horns yet. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/horse-bale-feeder-2168032


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 21, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> seems like theres very few safe feeders when it comes to horned animals. !


It would be far better if the above quote would be:  It seems like there's very few safe horned animals.  

I have nearly crusaded against horned animals for years, and the reason I do it is so that none of you get injured or worse.  Please forgive me if I'm too outspoken about this, but I would hate for any of you or yours to experience the trauma that I've seen as an EMT.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 21, 2012)

Any animal can kill or injure you, horns or not. You do have to execute caution....but you should be either way.  Are their challenges with horn.....yes.  I would take my Highlands with horns (and their docile nature) over a dehorned Jersey (what we had before) any & every day.  Even with horns they are that much easier to work with.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

Mike Fronczak said:
			
		

> Any animal can kill or injure you, horns or not. You do have to execute caution....but you should be either way.  Are their challenges with horn.....yes.  I would take my Highlands with horns (and their docile nature) over a dehorned Jersey (what we had before) any & every day.  Even with horns they are that much easier to work with.


x2 I am a huge horns fan and think that issues can be avoided if you use sense. I love horns and would much rather have an animals with horns than one without. I do see what you're saying and I'm sure you've seen alot of bad stuff being an EMT.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been around cattle for most of my entire life (65 years).  I currently have an artificial insemination business, and have contact with thousands of cattle each year.  Most of my customers (many of them have decades of experience with cattle) will not keep a horned animal on their farms or ranches.  It's just common sense.  These people know that cattle are dangerous enough without horns, and they will not subject their families or themselves to such dangers.

Let me use this analogy to illustrate:  There are two maniacal thugs planning to mug and injure you.  One is using his bare hands, and the other has a knife/sharp object.  Granted, both can harm you, but which one would you prefer to deal with???  A thousand pound animal can easily stick a horn through your vitals with little effort.  The same thousand pound animal would be able to severely bruise or crush you, but it's much less likely to kill you than one with horns.  It can certainly NOT stick it's head through you.  The rodeo bull riders put themselves in danger each day, but they are doing it with bulls with their horns "tipped" (cut off with the end of the horn 1" in diameter).  They also have the chance to win thousands of $$$ by interacting with these animals.  Conversely, many of you are subjecting yourselves to thousands of $$$ in medical bills just because you like the look of horns.  Doesn't make much sense to me, but you all will have to decide for yourselves.

To you horn lovers:  Do you wear seatbelts?  Do you drive drunk?  If not, then why take chances with horned cattle?  I wish you all a happy and SAFE life with your cattle, and also a happy Thanksgiving.  Isn't it great that we can all disagree on things like this in the best country in the world???


----------

